

Big Day for Chef - taylorbuley
http://www.getchef.com/blog/2013/12/09/big-day-for-chef/

======
carlosdp
Aww, I always thought the name "Opscode" was pretty cool...nice new logo
though!

------
yeukhon
What is their net profit?

